# Upgrade FreeBSD 8.4 stable to FreeBSD 10.0 by source (geli)



## carlos42 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.4 STABLE with geli on my entire system, except /boot, and geli on a RAID5 ZFS tank.

I'd like to upgrade to FreeBSD 10.0 but I'm not sure how to do this.

After having updating sources by SVN, `svn checkout [url=https://svn0.eu.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10]https://svn0.eu.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10[/url] /usr/src` and ports by `svn checkout [url=https://svn0.eu.FreeBSD.org/ports/head]https://svn0.eu.FreeBSD.org/ports/head[/url] /usr/ports` can I simply use the standard upgrade method (`make buildworld`, `make buildkernel`, `make installkernel`, etc etc) with no special things to do without breaking it? 

I'm afraid because I use geli on my system and on a ZFS tank and it's 8.x to 10.x ....maybe too different ....

Please help.

Regards,


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Upgrade Freebsd 8.4 stable to Freebsd 10.0 by source (ge*

It is generally recommended to go from one major revision to the next.  In other words, instead of jumping directly from 8.X to 10.X, upgrade from 8.X to 9.X, then to 10.X.

Can't recall if I've ever jumped two major versions.  Probably.  But sometimes I've found myself copying libraries from one system to another, also.

Yes, a source upgrade like that is one method that works.  freebsd-update(8) might also.

As far as any upgrade, it is vitally important to make a full backup before the upgrade.  The only time this is optional is when the data has no value and can easily be recreated.


----------

